# During the 2ww - what not to do when having AI



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies
I am using a known donor to ttc number 2     .  I am on my third cycle having had two bfns   .  Normally after insemination I lie for 30 mins and I don't have a bath for the first week (only showers).  I sometimes exercise but sometimes not!  After my last conception I remember doing lots of running during my 2ww and she still stuck!!
Yesterday after a hard day at work I really needed a bath so had one and this was one day after my insemination.  Its done now - but was I crazy?  And I'm just about to go for a swim - again am I mad?
Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The bathing thing is more with IVF as they have punctured your transvaginal wall in a surgical procedure to retrieve the eggs and therefore there is a possibility of infection from the 'dirty' water in the 'wound' plus embryos don't like it too hot but it isn't like you are in a hot tub! just think if you were having intercourse you would bath/shower/swim etc 
With exercise they say if you are used to doing it then continue during 2ww (plus as you are doing it on a natural drug free cycle you don't have the add complexities of OHSS/painful swollen ovaries from stims etc.

Good Luck


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for that JJ x


----------

